# suche Boardprovider



## TMC-Deluxe (4. September 2007)

Tach Leute,
ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigem Forum gelandet, also, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem free online Board/Forum Provider im Invasion Powerboard Stiel bzw. nen guten Boardprovider und da es die wie Sand am mehr gibt, wollte ich mal fragen ob nicht jemand einen guten kennt. Evtl. wäre nen eigenes Board auf einer eigenen Datenbank besser und vielseitiger zu benutzen, aber das brauch ich nicht. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Soldyah2604 (4. September 2007)

wieso nicht einfach funpic.de?

Da gibts ne Menge Webspace und eigene SQL Datenbank dazu.

Features wie PHP und so weiter sind auch dabei.

Wäre meine Idee. Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren


----------



## TMC-Deluxe (4. September 2007)

ja wäre ne Alternative, aber genau das will ich ja nicht mehr, kein Webspace, kein PHP.... ich möchte einfach nur nen onlineboard, fertig.... wie nexusboard.net z.b. (da würde ich mich jetzt auch anmelden, aber vielleicht kennt ja wer noch nen besseren Anbieter)


----------

